# Dell Dimension Ram upgrade problem



## Chaostheory9217 (Jan 1, 2009)

hay guise..i've sorta got the same problem as Dan here..
and the same computer..Dell Dimension 3000
so i've got 2x1gb rams- Super Talent D32PB1GJ DDR400 PC3200 64x8
when i put the sticks in my computer the first time, it worked, but it wasn't much faster than 1gb and i had problems opening up some programs..i replaced it with my old ones, so it was back to 1 gb. next day i tried putting them back in and it didn't read at all..my computer was on but nothing showing up on screen..so the ram wasn't working..do i need to download a driver from Super Talent or something? and if i do, where do i get the driver download? ty~
Chaostheory9217


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

HI
Have you tried clearing your Cmos? (take the battery out for 30 mins then try again)
Or updating you bio's? from the dell web site
or when you boot your pc press F2 to set up and turn the os to off.
hope this helps:4-dontkno
Dan


----------



## Chaostheory9217 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

thanks Dan for the help but..
i don't think i've ever cleared my cmos or even replaced it in the last few years
how do i update my bios? i went to the dell website but it doesn't tell me anything about a download..could you provide a link to an outside download source instead of the dell website? many thanks
Chaostheory9217


----------



## Orange Tie (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

RAM modules do not require drivers, they are strictly plug and play.

Removing the battery from your motherboard does not clear the CMOS. (Just the date and time!) Doing so usually requires you to power up the motherboard with a specific jumper set for a short amount of time.

Upgrading from 1GB to 2GB may not necessarily show huge performance gains, it really depends on your system specs and OS.

When installing RAM sticks, it's extremely important to make sure that they are seated correctly, and in the proper ports (especially if you're in a DDR configuration)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*



Chaostheory9217 said:


> hay guise..i've sorta got the same problem as Dan here..
> and the same computer..Dell Dimension 3000
> so i've got 2x1gb rams- Super Talent D32PB1GJ DDR400 PC3200 64x8
> when i put the sticks in my computer the first time, it worked, but it wasn't much faster than 1gb and i had problems opening up some programs..i replaced it with my old ones, so it was back to 1 gb. next day i tried putting them back in and it didn't read at all..my computer was on but nothing showing up on screen..so the ram wasn't working..do i need to download a driver from Super Talent or something? and if i do, where do i get the driver download? ty~
> Chaostheory9217



Your best bet on a Dell is to use Crucial for Ram> www.Crucial.com


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

HI
This is the latest BIOS update from dell
Hope it helps
http://search.euro.dell.com/searchc...en&redpe=615483e6-1415-2d0f-9927-a967debb7361
Dan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DanHoyle said:


> HI
> This is the latest BIOS update from dell
> Hope it helps
> http://search.euro.dell.com/searchc...en&redpe=615483e6-1415-2d0f-9927-a967debb7361
> Dan


Which only adds CPU support and has nothing to do with memory.


----------



## Chaostheory9217 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks a lot for the effort guys..
so one of my friends said that it could be my motherboard, that maybe my motherboard couldn't handle all the memory..
is that it or is there no such thing?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your best bet on a Dell is to use Crucial for Ram> www.Crucial.com
use the configuration utilities on that page and you will know, you can only use 1.8v sticks since there are no oc options in the Dell Bios


----------



## excellentreview (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*



Orange Tie said:


> RAM modules do not require drivers, they are strictly plug and play.
> 
> Removing the battery from your motherboard does not clear the CMOS. (Just the date and time!) Doing so usually requires you to power up the motherboard with a specific jumper set for a short amount of time.
> 
> ...


hi people i have a dell dimension 2400 i wanne upgrade my ram to the maximum 2gb and it doesnt work. took out battery took out jumper still not work any help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Leave the jumper alone, removing the battery is all that's needed, what ever you do, do not power on the system with the jumper in the shorted position.

As I stated above 
Your best bet on a Dell is to use Crucial for Ram> RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com
use the configuration utilities on that page and you will know, you can only use 1.8v sticks since there are no oc options in the Dell Bios


----------

